# New cockatiel



## Growly (Jan 15, 2013)

We've just bought our new cockatiel Nyx home. She is around 5 months old and wasn't hand reared, however she has been handled. So far today, she's sat on both our heads, shoulders and hands (for a short amount of time) and has taken seeds from both us through her cage bars. 

We're now wondering where we go from here, to tame her completely?

Also how long do you leave your cockatiels sleeping and what sort of times do you put them to bed and wake them up?

Thanks a lot, we're hoping to put pictures of her up soon.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

12-14hours of darkness is recommended to prevent hormonal behaviours


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I would look at the sticky about taming and training a cockatiel that should help,also remember to go at the bird's pace the training and taming will go a lot smoother that way.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Have a look at the suggested links in here http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32076


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't help with the taming; I think we may be going through the same thing soon too.

But I wanted to say congratulations on your new addition. I am sure Nyx will bring you a lot of joy and happiness. I look forward to hearing more about her and seeing lots of photos.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello, try this 
Use a small piece of millet spray or other favourite food treat. 
Hold your hand palm up & offer your bird a little treat on 
your fingers, close to a perch so they can eat. When their happy 
to eat from your fingers. 

Over the next few feeds move the treat onto your palm just out 
of reach so he has to step-up on your fingers to eat. 
After a little practice, job done.

Now you can allow fly time & to ensure an easy return. Put a treat
in the cage & with a small treat in hand get him to step-up & back 
in the cage ..B.J.


----------



## Growly (Jan 15, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your advice. I have now posted some pictures of her as well. Hopefully we'll get there if we take it slowly!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

She's very cute


----------

